
Flickr ditches Yahoo requirement and 1TB free storage, makes Pro unlimited - tareqak
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/01/flickr-is-ditching-yahoo-account-requirement-and-giving-pro-subscribers-unlimited-storage/
======
detaro
front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18354066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18354066)

------
tareqak
Original title: _Flickr ditches Yahoo account requirement and 1TB free
storage, makes Pro plan unlimited_ (7 characters too long).

